# Usted (España)



## Vanest

¿Es ofensivo decir 'usted' en España?

Hola amigos españoles:

Una amiga mía acaba de regresar de España, concretamente, de Barcelona. Me dijo que cuando trataba a las personas de 'usted' se sentían ofendidas. ¿Es cierto que el tratmiento con 'usted' les 'suena' mal o que creen que es ofensivo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## RIU

Hola Vanest, 

Soy de Barcelona, y ofensivo no es. Lo que pasa es que es un tratamiento que se da a las personas mayores, y si no lo eres, pues bueno, no te gusta demasiado. También entendemos que es sudamérica lo poneis hasta en la sopa y se acepta, ¡como no!

Lo que le habrá pasado a tu amiga es que le habrán pedido "háblame de tu, por favor". Pero no pases ánsia que no es grave.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vanest

RIU said:


> Hola Vanest,
> 
> Soy de Barcelona, y ofensivo no es. Lo que pasa es que es un tratamiento que se da a las personas mayores, y si no lo eres, pues bueno, no te gusta demasiado. También entendemos que es sudamérica lo poneis hasta en la sopa y se acepta, ¡como no!
> 
> Lo que le habrá pasado a tu amiga es que le habrán pedido "háblame de tu, por favor". Pero no pases ánsia que no es grave.
> 
> Un saludo.


Ah, ya, muchas gracias. Lo que pasa es que aquí (soy del Ecuador) también hacemos una distinción, pero al parecer es diferente. Aquí tratamos de 'usted' no solo a la gente mayor, sino a cualquier persona que nos merezca respeto y distancia, por ejemplo, a profesores, jefes, empleados, abuelos, familia política, a alguien a quien se acaba de conocer. En cambio, reservamos el 'tú' para amistades cercanas, compañeros y familia cercana y de confianza. Entonces, ¿en España solo tratan de 'usted' a la gente mayor?


----------



## Jellby

Vanest said:


> Entonces, ¿en España solo tratan de 'usted' a la gente mayor?



No, en absoluto. Es más cuestión de respeto y confianza que de edad. Lo que sí se enseña es que a las personas mayores hay que tenerles respeto. Algunos profesores hablan de usted a sus alumnos. Muchos alumnos tutean a sus profesores, no porque no los respeten, sino porque se establece una relación más cordial. A un desconocido conviene hablarle siempre de usted, aunque sea más joven que tú (pero no normalmente a un niño).

Yo tengo un dicho: uno se hace mayor cuando los niños empiezan a hablarle de usted.


----------



## Vanest

Gracias Jellby, entonces, si acabas de conocer a una persona, ¿le tratarías de tú o de usted?


----------



## Fernando

Depende. Si tú tienes 27 a uno de tu edad posiblemente le tratarías de tú, pero en un ambiente de trabajo y de más edad, de usted.

Esto es un campo de minas. Te equivocarás con seguridad.

A mí, de usted, por si hay dudas.


----------



## RIU

Bueno si, en realidad es lo mismo, me olvidaba del matiz que das, Vanest. 

Solo una salvedad, aunque acabe de conocer a alguien, si es de mi edad o más joven, directamente le trataré de tu salvo en negocios: jefes, subordinad*a*s (que hay mucha mala leche por ahí), clientes. En general, tratas de tu a los "ustedeados" cuando te dan permiso para tutearles.

Entonces, ¿en España solo *tratan* de 'usted' a la gente mayor? 

Observa tu pregunta, ¿Por que no dices *tratais*? Es cierto, que no nos conocemos salvo por el nexo de WR, pero te aseguro que a mí jamás se me hubiera ocurrido tratarte de Ud. Sólo te hubiera tratado de Ud. te hubiera conocido en otro ámbito y desconociera tu edad.

Bueno me he liado y ya no se si me entiendo yo mismo o no, pero en fin... Aver si alguien se explica mejor y te aclara las dudas.

RIU


----------



## Vanest

Le agradezco por su respuesta, Fernando.  

Lo que me animó a hacer esta pregunta es que mi amiga dijo que incluso en ambientes formales no les gustaba que les traen de 'usted'. Entonces, se me ocurrió que el tratamiento de 'tú' y 'usted' es radicalmente diferente del que se da en Latinoamérica. Pero creo que por sus respuestas puedo intuir que es casi igual: 'usted'=formalismo, respeto, distancia, edad; 'tú'=confianza, amistad, cercanía.


----------



## Honeypum

Jellby said:


> Yo tengo un dicho: uno se hace mayor cuando los niños empiezan a hablarle de usted.


 
Dímelo a mí: el otro día una cría me dijo "Señora, me puede indicar..." y yo miré a los costados, a ver si de verdad me estaba hablando a mí y ¡sí!...me sentí muy mayor  .

Mi experiencia aquí es que se trata de tú a casi todo el mundo (igual que en Argentina de "vos"), salvo en la facultad o centros de estudio, donde a veces tratan de "usted" a los profesores.
Pero hay determinadas situaciones en las que en España se suele usar el "usted" y a mí me llama un poco la atención: por ejemplo, si vas a comprar algo al Corte Inglés, o al supermercado, la gente trata a los dependientes de "usted":

- ¿Me trae una talla menos, por favor?
- ¿Me da más bolsas, por favor?

En Argentina, en esas situaciones, siempre tratamos de tú. Igual que cuando vas a un banco, tratas (salvo que sea una persona mayor) de "tú" al cajero. Aquí se suele escuchar más el "usted". 

Eso me resulta a veces un poco raro, y como a mí me sale más naturalmente el tú (y también se me escapa el "vos"), a veces pienso que la otra persona (dependiente, cajero, vendedor, médico, etc.) puede pensar que soy una maleducada.


----------



## Honeypum

RIU said:


> .
> 
> Entonces, ¿en España solo *tratan* de 'usted' a la gente mayor?
> 
> Observa tu pregunta, ¿Por que no dices *tratais*? Es cierto, que no nos conocemos salvo por el nexo de WR, pero te aseguro que a mí jamás se me hubiera ocurrido tratarte de Ud.


 
Hola Riu:

No te está tratando de usted, es solo que para la segunda persona del plural no se utiliza el "vosotros" en ninguna parte de Latinoamérica.

Singular: tú (informal) o vos en algunos países / Usted (formal)
Plural: Ustedes (informal y formal).

El "vosotros" no existe del otro lado del charco...


----------



## Vanest

RIU said:


> Entonces, ¿en España solo *tratan* de 'usted' a la gente mayor?
> 
> Observa tu pregunta, ¿Por que no dices *tratais*? Es cierto, que no nos conocemos salvo por el nexo de WR, pero te aseguro que a mí jamás se me hubiera ocurrido tratarte de Ud. Sólo te hubiera tratado de Ud. te hubiera conocido en otro ámbito y desconociera tu edad.RIU


 
Lo que pasa es que cuando pluralizamos 'usted', o sea 'ustedes' lo conjugamos como la tercera persona del plural 'ellos': "Ustedes hablan diferente de nosotros". Sé que está 'mal' pero en el artículo del DPD acerca del 'voseo' sí admiten esta utilización, o bueno, no sé si la admiten, pero está ahí, en todo caso. El tratamiento formal solo lo usamos en singular, curiosamente. En plural, no hay distinciones.


----------



## RIU

¿De veras? Desconocía este matiz.

Gracias Honeypum.


----------



## RIU

Y Vanest, que ha llegado tu respuesta a mitad.


----------



## Vanest

Honeypum said:


> Hola Riu:
> 
> No te está tratando de usted, es solo que para la segunda persona del plural no se utiliza el "vosotros" en ninguna parte de Latinoamérica.
> 
> Singular: tú (informal) o vos en algunos países / Usted (formal)
> Plural: Ustedes (informal y formal).
> 
> El "vosotros" no existe del otro lado del charco...


 
¡Sí, eso mismo!


----------



## Fernando

No sé si te entiendo bien, Vanest. Te digo lo que hacemos en las Españas:

Tú hablas / Ud. habla

Vosotros habláis / Uds. hablan.

Voseo (si no me equivoco):

Vos hablás

Ustedes hablan

¿Qué es lo que hacéis en Ecuador?


----------



## Vanest

RIU said:


> Y Vanest, que ha llegado tu respuesta a mitad.


¿Cuál de mis respuestas llegó a medias? ¡No puedo reenviarla porque no la grabé!


----------



## Naira

Interesante, honeypum, que te llame la atención que por aquí tratemos de usted a dependientes y cajeros. Intuyo que en Argentina el usted es algo muy poco empleado, para todos "vos". ¿Cómo sería al contrario? ¿Un cajero o dependiente en Argentina trataría de vos o de usted al cliente? Es más, ¿cómo se conjuga un usted argentino? ¿Con voseo, con tuteo, como en España? Es como en España, ¿verdad?

GRACIAS


----------



## Vanest

Fernando said:


> No sé si te entiendo bien, Vanest. Te digo lo que hacemos en las Españas:
> 
> Tú hablas / Ud. habla
> 
> Vosotros habláis / Uds. hablan.
> 
> Voseo (si no me equivoco):
> 
> Vos hablás
> 
> Ustedes hablan
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que hacéis en Ecuador?


Mi duda no se trataba acerca de la forma de conjugar con 'tú' o 'usted'... sino, cuando usar cada pronombre. En el Ecuador:
Tú hablas / Usted habla
Ustedes hablan
¡En el Ecuador no usamos 'vosotros' ni la conjugación que le corresponde!


----------



## gabrielv

Les cuento que en Chile es similar el trato de Tu y UD que en ecuador,
Sin embargo si tratas de tú, por ejemplo, a los padres de tu novia que vienes conociendo recién, puede suceder que la confianza se otorgue inmediatamente y se percibe como un signo de seguridad en uno mismo, o puede ser que lo tomen a mal.

Yo prefiero tratar de tú a personas que conozco recién, sin importar las diferencias de edad, excepto las diferencias etarias demasiado evidentes. Ejemplo 
-de 25 a 55 años "Tú"
-de 25 a 63 "Usted"
(esto no es para nada una regla, son sólo ejemplos).

Saludos


----------



## Honeypum

Naira said:


> Interesante, honeypum, que te llame la atención que por aquí tratemos de usted a dependientes y cajeros. Intuyo que en Argentina el usted es algo muy poco empleado, para todos "vos". ¿Cómo sería al contrario? ¿Un cajero o dependiente en Argentina trataría de vos o de usted al cliente? Es más, ¿cómo se conjuga un usted argentino? ¿Con voseo, con tuteo, como en España? Es como en España, ¿verdad?
> 
> GRACIAS


 
El cajero o dependiente suele tratar de "Usted" al cliente, pero depende... a veces te miran y si te ven jovencito o más o menos de su edad, te tratan de vos. Hace poco estuve de vacaciones por mi tierra y fui al banco, y el chico que me atendió me trató de vos. 
Los cajeros de supermercado depende, pero en general también me tratan de vos, y lo mismo a mi mamá (tiene aspecto juvenil). Pero a mi papá lo llaman de "usted" generalmente.

Los que siempre te tratan de usted son los teleoperadores. Aunque tu voz delate que sos un nene, te tratan de "usted", supongo que deben tener bien inculcado eso.

Respecto a tu segunda pregunta, el usted se conjuga igual que en España... el voseo solo afecta al "vos".


----------



## Honeypum

Vanest said:


> Lo que pasa es que cuando pluralizamos 'usted', o sea 'ustedes' lo conjugamos como la tercera persona del plural 'ellos': "Ustedes hablan diferente de nosotros". Sé que está 'mal' pero en el artículo del DPD acerca del 'voseo' sí admiten esta utilización, o bueno, no sé si la admiten, pero está ahí, en todo caso. El tratamiento formal solo lo usamos en singular, curiosamente. En plural, no hay distinciones.


 
Hola Vanest:

No te entiendo: ¿Qué dices que está mal?
El "usted" se conjuga siempre como la tercera persona del plural, no es algo que sea admitido... no hay otra forma de conjugarlo que no sea así. ¿O estás diciendo otra cosa?

Con lo del voseo también me he perdido... el "vos" es trato informal, si hablamos a alguien de manera formal, utilizamos el usted y lo conjugamos igual que el resto (o tal vez deba decir la mayoría, porque no conozco a todos) de los hispanoparlantes.


----------



## Dama de noche

Yo lo que sí he notado es un rechazo a la palabra "usted", no a tratar a la persona de "usted". 

Me explico, a un camarero le dices "¿me puede traer la cuenta?", lo que resulta extraño es decirle "¿me puede usted traer la cuenta?"  De hecho esto último suena a que llevas un rato esperándo la cuenta y ya estás algo enfadado.

Lo mismo con los profesores, muchas veces le hablas por su nombre de pila, pero con el trato de usted: "Vicente ¿va a tener tutorías el lunes?".

En ambos casos si incluyéramos la palabra "usted" probablemente  tanto el camarero como el profesor dirían "trátame de tú" "¡tutéame hombre/mujer!"


----------



## Honeypum

Dama de noche said:


> Yo lo que sí he notado es un rechazo a la palabra "usted", no a tratar a la persona de "usted".
> 
> Me explico, a un camarero le dices "¿me puede traer la cuenta?", lo que resulta extraño es decirle "¿me puede usted traer la cuenta?" De hecho esto último suena a que llevas un rato esperándo la cuenta y ya estás algo enfadado.
> 
> Lo mismo con los profesores, muchas veces le hablas por su nombre de pila, pero con el trato de usted: "Vicente ¿va a tener tutorías el lunes?".
> 
> En ambos casos si incluyéramos la palabra "usted" probablemente tanto el camarero como el profesor dirían "trátame de tú" "¡tutéame hombre/mujer!"


 
La palabra "usted" creo que sobra y no es necesaria incluirla. Yo tampoco la incluiría, pero la manera en la que conjugas el verbo denota que no lo estás tuteando.
El profesor perfectamente podría decirte: "tuteame", ya que tú, aunque no pronuncies la palabra "usted", lo estás tratando de usted.


----------



## Dama de noche

Honeypum said:


> La palabra "usted" creo que sobra y no es necesaria incluirla. Yo tampoco la incluiría, pero la manera en la que conjugas el verbo denota que no lo estás tuteando.
> El profesor perfectamente podría decirte: "tuteame", ya que tú, aunque no pronuncies la palabra "usted", lo estás tratando de usted.



Sí, pero lo curioso es que las personas reaccionan ante la palabra "usted", no ante el trato de usted. Es cierto que aunque no incluyas el "usted" te pueden decir que les tutees, pero la reacción de "no, hombre, tutéame"  suele venir de incluir la palabra "usted", si no la mayoría de las veces ni les llama la atención.


----------



## Honeypum

Dama de noche said:


> Sí, pero lo curioso es que las personas reaccionan ante la palabra "usted", no ante el trato de usted. Es cierto que aunque no incluyas el "usted" te pueden decir que les tutees, pero la reacción de "no, hombre, tutéame" suele venir de incluir la palabra "usted", si no la mayoría de las veces ni les llama la atención.


 
Pues no lo sabía.. ¡qué curioso!
Gracias por el dato, ya sé lo que tengo que evitar.


----------



## Dama de noche

Honeypum said:


> Pues no lo sabía.. ¡qué curioso!
> Gracias por el dato, ya sé lo que tengo que evitar.



Yo de esto no me dí cuenta hasta que una chica Erasmus francesa nos preguntó a una estudiante marroquí y a mí qué podía hacer porque en los bares y en algunos sitios parecía que se ofendían si les trataban de usted.


----------



## Vanest

RIU said:


> Entonces, ¿en España solo *tratan* de 'usted' a la gente mayor?
> 
> Observa tu pregunta, ¿Por que no dices *tratais*? Es cierto, que no nos conocemos salvo por el nexo de WR, pero te aseguro que a mí jamás se me hubiera ocurrido tratarte de Ud. Sólo te hubiera tratado de Ud. te hubiera conocido en otro ámbito y desconociera tu edad. RIU


 
Hola Honey Pum, me confundí por este mensaje y por una mala interpretación que le di al artículo del DPD que mencioné. Lo que pasa es que creí que en España decían "Ustedes tratáis" pero ya me di cuenta que dicen "ustedes tratan / vosotros tratáis". Como no usamos 'vosotros' aquí para nada, me confundí.


----------



## Outsider

De hecho, los españoles son muy informales.


----------



## Jellby

Vanest said:


> Gracias Jellby, entonces, si acabas de conocer a una persona, ¿le tratarías de tú o de usted?



Depende, es complicado. Entre amigos, si me presentan a alguien nuevo (un amigo de un amigo, una prima del novio de otra...) nos trataremos de tú sin dudarlo. En el trabajo nos tratamos todos de tú, jefes incluidos, así que si llega alguien nuevo también le trataré de tú... a no ser que sea alguien muy importante que yo piense que se pueda tomar a mal que le tutee. En las tiendas yo trato de usted a los dependientes, excepto a los que conozco de toda la vida. En ambiente familiar (el suegro del novio en una boda, por ejemplo) también se suele tutear.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Honeypum said:
			
		

> El cajero o dependiente suele tratar de "Usted" al cliente, pero depende... a veces te miran y si te ven jovencito o más o menos de su edad, te tratan de vos.


¿En serio? Wow, si acá un cajero o dependiente me tratara de "vos", me ofendería bastante, a menos que sea de mucha más edad que yo. 

Por ejemplo, me molestan los taxistas que nada más subo al taxi dicen: "¿Adónde te llevo?", como si le estuvieran hablando a un niño.

Por cierto, los niños también me tratan a veces de usted. ¡Me hacen sentir de viejo! "Señor, ¿tiene la hora?"


----------



## Honeypum

jorge_val_ribera said:


> ¿En serio? Wow, si acá un cajero o dependiente me tratara de "vos", me ofendería bastante, a menos que sea de mucha más edad que yo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, me molestan los taxistas que nada más subo al taxi dicen: "¿Adónde te llevo?", como si le estuvieran hablando a un niño.
> 
> Por cierto, los niños también me tratan a veces de usted. ¡Me hacen sentir de viejo! "Señor, ¿tiene la hora?"


 
¡Y eso que tú tienes 19 años!
Yo prefiero que me traten de tú o de vos,  que me digan "usted" o "señora" me hacen sentir rara, pienso que no me hablan a mí...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Cuando vivíamos en la época en que las canas se respetaban, era común tratar de usted a toda persona de más de 20 años de edad con la cual no se tuviera familiaridad. Como hoy en día las canas ya no se respetan sino que se tiñen, todos queremos "rejuvenecernos" con el tú o el vos. Es como un pronombre lipoaspirado, con _lifting_ y _botox_ incluido.

Mi excusa, y según sé, la de muchos, es que el tú/vos implica confianza y el usted implica respeto, y nuestras sociedades están poniendo la confianza por encima del respeto.

Yo lo aplico en forma contradictoria. Con mis alumnos, les "exijo" que me traten de vos, porque la confianza de recorrer un camino juntos es lo que más me interesa. Con empleados, taxistas, personal doméstico, trabajadores de la construcción (con los que interactúo bastante), los trato de usted y ellos a mí, si saben hacerlo, especialmente los últimos (entrada la confianza me suelen decir vos, vos Señor, vos digamé, etc.). Esto es producto de mi crianza -y la de un par de generaciones- que a los dependientes, subordinados y proveedores se los trata de usted para mostrales extremo y hasta casi reverencial respeto por encima de "la cadena de mando". Lo que veo mal es que haya una asimetría en el trato, a menos que haya una diferencia notable de edad y que esté institucionalizado (como los casos profesor-alumno o pediatra-paciente).

En la Argentina, la frecuencia del trato formal e informal es similar a la de España, pero en otros países americanos el usted persiste más. Los bolivianos y peruanos del Alto en la Argentina son lo más cortés y ceremonioso que existe, y tienen un trato exquisito natural con los demás que siempre les pongo como ejemplo a mi piberío.

Como nota aparte, aquí en la Argentina se usa mucho el Don/Doña para referirse a las personas mayores, no importa lo humildes que sean. Muchos españoles se sorprenden aquí de que los traten de Don o Doña. Pero hoy en día y dependiendo de la región, tienen que ser bastante mayores para recibir este trato. A mí, una vez a los 27 años, un adolescente me dijo "Don Alejandro" y me sentí más viejo que mi abuelito  .


----------



## mirx

pues dejen les cuento fui maestro de inglés n México durante 4 años, empecé a los 16, y termine ahora que tengo 20, y precisamente eso (el trato de usted) era algo que me desconcertaba, aunque tenía 17 años, todos mis estudiantes me hablaban de usted, desde los pequeñines de 6 años hasta adultos de 60, era muy incómodo por que yo a todos les hablaba de tú, incluyendo a las personas mayores con el tiempo me acostumbre, pero no deja de sorprenderme como una posición cambia totalemnte la forma en la que la gente te percibe. Ahora ya no soy maestro pero le sigo hablando a la mayoría de la gente de "tú".

Hablando de respeto, nunca voy a olvidar cuando tenía 7 años mi abuelo me tomó del brazó y me dijo ¡quiero que me diga por que usted le habla de tú a su papá! Yo en ese entoncés no entendia la abismal diferencia entre uno y otro, para mi sorpresa mi querida abuela dispuesta a todo por llevarle la contraria a mi abuelo, dijo, ntaa también las de Raquel y los de Modesto les hablan de tu (refiriéndose a mis tios) tú como...gas.

Por supuesto a mis abuelos les hablo de usted y a la mayoría de mis tios tambien, a mi papá siempre de tú y a mi mamá le hablo de usted sólo jugando o en forma de regaño.


----------



## Honeypum

aleCcowaN said:


> En la Argentina, la frecuencia del trato formal e informal es similar a la de España.


Es exactamente igual que en España en los ambientes laborales y familiares. Usamos el "usted" en las mismas circunstancias que se usaría en España.
Pero difiere un poco en el caso de vendedores (dependientes), cajeros de supermercado, empleados bancarios, taxistas, etc. Quizás vos seas mayor que yo, y por eso te traten de usted, pero en Argentina a mí practicamente ninguno de todos ellos me trata de "usted" -y viceversa- (salvo que los vea mayores, pero más que de edad, de mentalidad). 



aleCcowaN said:


> Como nota aparte, aquí en la Argentina se usa mucho el Don/Doña para referirse a las personas mayores, no importa lo humildes que sean. Muchos españoles se sorprenden aquí de que los traten de Don o Doña. Pero hoy en día y dependiendo de la región, tienen que ser bastante mayores para recibir este trato. A mí, una vez a los 27 años, un adolescente me dijo "Don Alejandro" y me sentí más viejo que mi abuelito  .


 
También te suelen decir "Don" y "Doña" los que te tocan el timbre de tu casa un sábado a las 9 de la mañana... "Doña... ¿quiere comprar escobas?"  y muchas veces les digo "Mi mamá no está, vuelva después" jeje.

En España usan el Don / Doña más que nosotros. Por ejemplo, en cartas que se mandan a clientes (bancarios, de empresa, etc.) muchas veces pone D. XXX XXX.
Ahora a la princesa Letizia se la llama Doña Letizia (y creo que poner el "Doña" es obligatorio, ya algún español lo confirmará).
Por otro lado, cuando terminé de estudiar acá, mi diploma ponía "Doña XXX XXX"; en cambio, mi diploma de Argentina pone mi nombre, a secas. Sin Doña, sin señora, sin nada.

En donde usan muchísimo el Don / Doña es en la República Dominicana.


----------



## cutsandnicks

Hola a todos:

Cabe diferenciar en España para llegar al fondo de la cuestión:

1) Usted a personas mayores (que la que se dirige a ésta)
2) Usted a personas con un título superior (médicos, jueces, etc.)
2) En Andalucía es usual tratar de "ustedes" a un grupo de personas, sea de la edad que sea. 

Saludos


----------



## deslenguada

¡Hola! Yo personalmente trato de usted a personas de más de 40 años y desconocidas, si esas personas pasan a ser conocidas pues creo que elimino completamente "usted" de mi vocabulario.

Creo que el uso del "usted" se ha ido perdiendo desde el período de la transición (mediados de los 70, hasta principios de los 80), yo aún recuerdo que mis padres trataban a sus padres de "usted", mis padres están en torno a los sesenta años.
Además si veís peliculas antiguas españolas como "La gran familia" y "Bienvenido Mr. Marshall" (dos de mis favoritas, muy buenas y bellas por cierto, se las recomiendoa todo el mundo) os dareís cuenta de que el uso del "usted" ha cambiado notable y radicalmente en España, por no hablar del plural "ustedes" el cuál si está totalmente extinguido en nuestro castellano, (no teneís más que leerme  ) como iba diciendo yo creo que el cambio en el uso de este tratamiendo viene del período de la transición, parece que el profundo deseo de renovarse de la sociedad de entonces se llevó por delante a el "usted" para ponernos a todos en un mismo plano, nivel o igualdad (o algo así) y librarse de alguna manera de lo estricto que había sido todo hasta entonces (reglas no escritas, culturales),a ver que les parece esta idea mía a otros españoles, a ver si la comparten.

Para nada es ofensivo, lo que pasa es que su uso está muy limitado y condicionado a la situción del momento aquí en España, no se aplica la norma de generalizar el uso del "usted" como pasa en la mayoría de los países Sudamericanos hispanoablantes.

Pd: al poco de cumplir 20 años (de eso hace 4) me dí cuenta por primera vez que ya me había convertido en una persona "mayor" cuando un niño de unos ocho años me pregunto la hora llamandome "señora" y tratándome de "usted", lo bueno del asunto á la vez también me dí cuenta que el uso del "usted" no está tan perdido y que aún se transmite a las próximas generaciones (por lo menos a algunos niños) como yo pensaba en España, si no que ha pasado a ser un tratamiento de uso muy restringido.


----------



## mirx

cutsandnicks said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Cabe diferenciar en España para llegar al fondo de la cuestión:
> 
> 1) Usted a personas mayores (que la que se dirige a ésta)
> 2) Usted a personas con un título superior (médicos, jueces, etc.)
> 2) En Andalucía es usual tratar de "ustedes" a un grupo de personas, sea de la edad que sea.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Cómo se dirigen en el resto de España a grupos sin edad específica?

En México el plural de usted es ustedes, que por lo que entiendo es la misma forma que utilizan en Andalucía


----------



## Honeypum

mirx said:


> ¿Cómo se dirigen en el resto de España a grupos sin edad específica?
> 
> En México el plural de usted es ustedes, que por lo que entiendo es la misma forma que utilizan en Andalucía


 
Se dice "vosotros", en general.


----------



## cutsandnicks

Hola mirx:

En el resto de España se le dice "vosotros" a un grupo de personas sin edad específica, p.ej. "¿Vosotros salís esta noche?", y en Andalucía, ¡ojo!, el singular es "tú" cuando nos dirigimos a una única persona. He aquí la diferencia respecto a México. Mi abuela, por ejemplo, solía decirme: "¿Me vas a buscar un poco de perejil?", pero cuando se dirigía a mi hermano y a mí en conjunto, decía: "¿Pero no bajan ustedes a jugar al parque?"

Espero, te haya quedado claro.

En cuanto a deslenguada, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, la época de la transición juega un papel importante en el empleo del "usted".

¡Saludos desde la Ciudad Condal!


----------



## Fernando

Sólo un apunte: en Canarias se utiliza "ustedes" en el mismo sentido que en muchas partes de América: como plural de "tú" (no se usa "vosotros".


----------



## mirx

ok para que no me queden dudas.

Estos son los pronombres que se enseñan a los niños en las escuelas primarias, y los únicos que escuchamos en nuestras casas y en la televisión.

En México:

Yo                      Yo manejo
Tu                      Tu manejas
El/Ella                  El/ella maneja
Nosotros              Nosotros manejamos
Ustedes               Ustedes manejan
Ellos                    Ellos manejan.

Y de una vez por todas por cuál de estos pronombres sustituyen "vos" y con cuales pronombres se utilizan las conjugaciones verbales como manejais, vereis, todas estas terminaciones me suenan a español medieval.


En España: ?????                  En Argentina u otros países: ????


Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## deslenguada

¿En serio, te suena medieval? Bueno la verdad es que no me había parado a pensar en esto porque parece que no es recíproco dado que en España aun que no usemos "ustedes" sabemos que funciona como "ellos" así que siendo la conjugación la misma por lo general en lo que respecta a esto no tenemos problemas para entender a las personas lationamericanas donde el "usted" es usado 

"vos" es "usted" o tú" , se usa en Argentina, Uruguay y Bolívia si no estoy confundida y creo que en Argentina y Uruguay tienen su propia conjugación "sabés, comés (presente simple)" y me parece que en Bolívia dicen "vos" pero lod verbos los conjugan como la tercera persona del singular o "usted" (espero no meter la pata en esto, así que los que sean de estos países que lo aclaren mejor o me corrígan si es necesario  )
Se usa también el Paraguay "vos" ?  y siendo así como lo conjugan, como los argentinos o como si fuera "usted"? Gracias.

Por otro lado siempre me he preguntado porque en Argentina y Uruguay conjugan "vos" de una manera tan particular, tanto que es muy diferente al resto de tipos españoles que se hablan en otros países, mi "téoría" personal es que se debe a la influencia italiana tan fuerte que hubo en estos países, es cierto? 
Otra pregunta que tengo es que usan para decir la segunda personal del plural en estos países "ustedes"? Gracias 

vosotros ---> manejais, vereis.
Creo que únicamente en España se usa el "vosotros. (núnca me había parado a pensar esto, es algo tan normal para mí)

Por último decir que estás palabras están directamente relacíonadas entre sí y que surgieron en el siguiente orden:
"vos"-->"vuésted" (que ya no se usa evidentemente)--->"usted"

Yo creo que la diferencia entre "usted" y "tú" radica en que en la mayoría de los países de hablas hispánica de Lationamerica se tiende a generalizar el uso del "usted" y en España pasa exactamente lo contrario, que se tiende a generalizar el uso de "tú" , de ahí la confusión, pero a parte eso , de que se pueda dar una situación confusa no veo porque ha de resultar ofensivo para nadie, además uno cuando habla como otra persona inmediatamente sabe que no es de aquí y por lo tanto se es más comprensible en todos los aspectos, incluyendo el linguisitco y el que no lo sea pues es que simplemente es un poco intolerante y maleducado.


PD: Personalmente a mí "vos" si me suena medieval (porque así lo era aquí en España, pero conjugandolo como si fuera la segunda personal del plural ("vosotros") aunque usandose como segunda persona del singular("tú" = yo a ti --> "vos sabeís")
Parece que en España hay un poco más de riqueza gramatical (si se pudiera decir así) por el hecho de que usamos una conjugación diferenciada entre "ellos" y "vosotros/ustedes", no quiero entrar en disputas de que es mejor, considero que todas las variedades del castellanos son igual de buenas, simplemente diferentes  pero si conoces otras conjugaciones pues ya sabes un poquito más  y a veces puede ser útil (pero tampoco es para tanto  )


----------



## deslenguada

Hola cutsandnicks!

Oye solo quería aclarar que de todos modos en Andalucía también se usa mucho "usted" (2ª sing) cuando el momento lo requiere, seguro que mucho más que en el resto de España.

Y que en otras areas de Andalucía (no se cuales) usan "ustedes" como segunda persona del plural pero lo conjugan como si fuese "vosotros" lo cuál me suena fatal y de hecho está gramaticalmente mal,
ej: "ustedes sabeis"


----------



## Vanest

deslenguada said:


> Y que en otras areas de Andalucía (no se cuales) usan "ustedes" como segunda persona del plural pero lo conjugan como si fuese "vosotros" lo cuál me suena fatal y de hecho está gramaticalmente mal,
> ej: "ustedes sabeis"



Hola a todos nuevamente:

¡Esto que dice Deslenguada es lo que me tenía confundida! Yo pensé que en TODA España decían: "Ustedes habláis" y pensé que eso era lo correcto y que en el resto del mundo hispanohblante conjugamos mal el 'ustedes'. Volví a leer lo del 'voseo' y ya entendí que, en realidad, ¡es al revés! 
Una pregunta más:
Tú=informal / Usted=formal
Ustedes=¿informal o formal? / Vosotros=¿informal o formal?

Bueno, muchas gracias,

Vanest


----------



## Fernando

La correspondencia es exacta en español peninsular (no en Canarias):

Formal: Tú/vosotros.

Informal: usted/ustedes

Efectivamente, y como ya te intentábamos hacer entender, en España conjugamos el ustedes en tercera persona (como en América, creo).

Lo que os suena raro a vosotros (ustedes) es lo de vosotros habláis.


----------



## deslenguada

Pues me alegro de haberte ayudado sin querer jeje  , no que te quede claro que en Hispanoamerica conjugais bien "usted" (que se conjuga igual a la tercera persona del plural o "ellos")

En cuanto tu pregunta de si *Ustedes=¿informal o formal? / Vosotros=¿informal o formal?*
te diría que al estar generalizado el uso de "ustedes" en Hispanomerica y el de "vosotros" en España pues realmente no se pueden clasificar ninguno de los dos en informal o formal, si lo que quieres saber es que si en España se consideraría el uso de "ustedes" informal, pues yo personalmente desde mi punto de vista y uso del castellano te diría que si, pero ya ves que en Andalucía se usa comunmente "ustedes" como segunda persona del plural.


----------



## deslenguada

Fernando said:


> La correspondencia es exacta en español peninsular (no en Canarias):
> 
> Formal: Tú/vosotros.
> 
> Informal: usted/ustedes
> 
> Efectivamente, y como ya te intentábamos hacer entender, en España conjugamos el ustedes en tercera persona (como en América, creo).
> 
> Lo que os suena raro a vosotros (ustedes) es lo de vosotros habláis.


 
Fernando creo que te has debido de confundir.... es al revés:

Informal:  Tú/vosotros.

Formal: usted/ustedes


----------



## Vanest

Fernando said:


> Efectivamente, y como ya te intentábamos hacer entender, en España conjugamos el ustedes en tercera persona (como en América, creo).
> 
> Lo que os suena raro a vosotros (ustedes) es lo de vosotros habláis.



Sí, gracias Fernando, pero sigo un poco confundida 

Ustedes dicen: ¿"Ustedes hablan" o "Ustedes habláis"? Sí, lo de vosotros no usamos nunca... pero, ¿cuál es formal? "Ustedes hablan/habláis" o "Vosotros habláis". Y por favor disculpa que sea tan insistente y enervante, pero ¡quiero entender de un vez por todas!!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Vanest, el tratamiento formal es igual que en la mayoría de Hispanoamérica.
Es el informal que difiere:

tú hablas
vosotros habláis

(Con las excepciones regionales que ya han sido aquí referidas.)


----------



## Vanest

¡Ay! ¡siempre llegan tarde mis respuestas! Gracias Deslenguada, ¡veo que ya me habías respondido!


----------



## Vanest

Entonces, déjenme resumir para ver si entendí bien:

En España y América para el singular: Usted=formal / Tú, vos=informal
En España para el plural: Vosotros=formal e informal (porque solo utilizan esta forma).
En América para el plural: Ustedes=formal e informal (porque solo utilizanmos esta forma).

¿Estoy bien? ¡Gracias!


----------



## deslenguada

Vanest said:


> ¡Ay! ¡siempre llegan tarde mis respuestas! Gracias Deslenguada, ¡veo que ya me habías respondido!


 
No hay ningun problema, aquí estamos ara ayudarnos los unos a los otros  , además te comprendo  a mi también me "atacan" otras dudas, siempre lo digo! y cuando eso pasa quiero llegar hasta el final con ellas (por no decir "acabar" con ellas jaja )


----------



## deslenguada

2ª PERSONA SINGULAR:

En España para el singular: Usted = formal / Tú = informal
En América para el singular: Usted = formal/informal
Argentina, Uruguay, creo que tmabién Paraguay y Bolívia: Vos = informal
* Bolívia conJugado como 3ª sing, en el resto de países tienen su propia conjugación para el "vos".

2ª PERSONA PLURAL:

En España para el plural: Vosotros=formal e informal (porque solo utilizan esta forma).
*A veces puedes usar "ustedes" de manera formal, por ejemplo en una conferencia o algo así.
En América para el plural: Ustedes=formal e informal (porque solo utilizanmos esta forma).
*y en algunas partes de Andalucía también^.
*en cierta areas de Andalucía "ustedes" se conjuga bien, o sea como 3ª pers plural y en otras mal, se dice "ustedes" pero sin embargo se conjuga como si fuese "vosotros" (2ª pers plural)


----------



## ena 63

Hola:


> En España y América para el singular: Usted=formal / Tú, vos=informal
> En España para el plural: Vosotros=formal e informal (porque solo utilizan esta forma).
> En América para el plural: Ustedes=formal e informal (porque solo utilizanmos esta forma).



En España para el plural: Vosotros= informal, Ustedes =formal

Vosotros vais, ustedes van
vosotros estudiais, ustedes estudian
vosotros quereis, ustedes quieren


----------



## Outsider

Es así, Vanest: 

Singular: Usted=formal dónde se use también tú o vos/ Tú(España), vos(algunas regiones de Hispanoamérica)=informal 
Plural: Ustedes=formal en España/ Vosotros=informal(sólo en España)


----------



## Vanest

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Dama de noche

Vanest said:


> Entonces, déjenme resumir para ver si entendí bien:
> 
> En España para el plural: Vosotros=formal e informal (porque solo utilizan esta forma).



Un matiz a esto. Es cierto que la palabra "ustedes" apenas se oye, sobretodo porque solemos omitir los sujetos cuando se sobreentienden, pero sí que cuando hay un trato formal y te estás dirigiendo a varias personas, se usan los verbos en la tercera persona del plural. Así en España quedaría:

Informal: Tú/vosotros

¿(Tú) me puedes traer eso?

¿(Vosotros) me podéis traer eso?

Formal: Usted/ustedes

¿(Usted) me puede traer eso?

¿(Ustedes) me pueden traer eso?

Perdón por lo tonto de los ejemplos, no se me ha ocurrido nada mejor.


----------



## ena 63

> A veces puedes usar "ustedes" de manera formal, por ejemplo en una conferencia o algo así.



En cualquier restaurante, taxi, comercio, en ámbitos profesionales, en mil ocasiones, por lo menos en Madrid, se usa el ustedes, 
"¿Quieren tomar un aperitivo?"- el camarero
"Les dejo en la esquina con Goya"- el taxi
"Perdonen, no les había visto"-en la cola de una taquilla
etc...
Esto no implica que en España se hable de tú con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## ordequin

Jellby said:


> A un desconocido conviene hablarle siempre de usted, aunque sea más joven que tú (pero no normalmente a un niño).
> 
> Yo tengo un dicho: uno se hace mayor cuando los niños empiezan a hablarle de usted.


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Jellby; será porque soy de la vieja escuela...No creo que nadie pueda *ofenderse* -¡madre mía qué palabra!, suena tan fuerte...- porque le traten de usted; a no ser que esté pasando por una de esas célebres crisis que suelen sucederse cada decenio, para aquejar a gentes coquetas, que parecen no estar a gusto con la solera de sus pellejos, .
A mí particularmente me fastidia un poco esta nueva moda de lo del tú hasta en la sopa.
Mi consejo es también que ante la duda...el usted; que tiempo habrá de pasar a otro ámbito si el interlocutor lo autoriza.


----------



## johnny trampas

Siendo irlandes no tengo este gran dilema......sin embargo, pase unos cuatro anos en Espana cuando tenia entre 27 y 32 anos y casi siempre me trataban de 'tu'. Estuve de vuelta en Espana hace poco  (ahora tengo 45 anos) y me trataron de 'usted'. Me senti fatal y mayor al mismo tiempo. Encaja a uno...


----------



## yserien

en principio el uso del usted está reservado para dirigirse a las personas de mayor edad,dignidad y gobierno, como decian los tratados de urbanidad de mi infancia,esa es la norma general. En la práctica depende de las regiones,circunstancias. Yo he visto a un profesor hablar de usted a sus alumnos adolescentes y éstos hablar de tu a un profesor emérito. En caso de duda una persona sensible siempre diría vd a no importa quien


----------



## yserien

No,de ninguna manera. En caso de duda una persona sensible siempre usa el usted,a quien sea


----------



## Cernunnas

Fernando said:


> No sé si te entiendo bien, Vanest. Te digo lo que hacemos en las Españas:
> 
> Tú hablas / Ud. habla
> 
> Vosotros habláis / Uds. hablan.
> 
> Voseo (si no me equivoco):
> 
> Vos hablás
> 
> Ustedes hablan
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que hacéis en Ecuador?


 
Hola!
No olvides que en Canarias también usamos siempre el "ustedes" en vez de vosotros. Aquí está aceptado como canarismo y no es ningún error, como en el caso del voseo en Argentina.


----------



## Honeypum

Cernunnas said:


> Hola!
> No olvides que en Canarias también usamos siempre el "ustedes" en vez de vosotros. Aquí está aceptado como canarismo y no es ningún error, como en el caso del voseo en Argentina.


 
El voseo en Argentina tampoco es un error.
Es una manera de hablar aceptada por la RAE.
Saludos


----------



## Cernunnas

Hola de nuevo!

A eso me refería. Ahora releyéndolo admito que está un poco confuso, pero quería decir eso.


----------



## papagainho

A la pregunta de si es ofensivo el uso de "usted" en España, la respuesta es no. No es ofensivo ni mucho menos. Simplemente se usa en muy determinados casos y si no "cumples" esas "normas" la gente se puede ver ofendida. 
Por ejemplo:
Si una persona te pide que le tutees y le sigues tratando por "usted" pensará que buscas un distanciamiento y por eso se ofende.

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

El "usted" no es ofensivo en ningún caso. Puede que sea muy formal, pero nunca ofensivo. A ciertas personas les resulta ofensivo que NO se les trate de "usted".  Usar el "usted" todo el tiempo puede dar una impresión muy formal y poco relajada, pero nunca ofensiva. Usar el "tú", en España en la mayoría de los casos puede parecer normal, pero en ocasiones puede resultar poco respetuoso. En cualquier caso, usar el "usted" no va a ofender a nadie (expepto, quizá, a unos pocos extremistas).

A mí no me gusta el "usted" en España, a menos que se trate de una situación formal (y tampoco me gusta entonces). Viniendo de algún hispanohablante americano no me molesta, pero no me resulta natural. Para mí el "usted" se usa para demarcar una diferencia social o cultural. En cualquier caso, es una razón social. En un futuro idílico debería desaparecer.


----------



## ordequin

yserien said:


> No,de ninguna manera. En caso de duda una persona sensible siempre usa el usted,a quien sea


 
Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que expresas aquí, yserien. Pero en relación a lo que decías de que el trato de Vd. estaba reservado en tu época, para las personas de mayor edad, autoridad...no estoy muy de acuerdo.
Al menos hoy en día, pienso que salvo que haya algo que lo justifique, como una gran diferencia de edad, o la relación profesor alumno, (en el que el profe tutea, pero el alumno trata de usted), el tratamiento debe producirse en reciprocidad.
Los empleados llaman a su jefe de Vd; si procede; y éstos a su vez deberán tratarlo a él de Vd. La señora aseñorada llamará también de Vd. a su criada; no hacerlo sería una petulancia y una gran falta de deferencia.
Cuando los superiores jerárquicos deban ser tratados de Vd; éstos deberán a su vez dar el mismo trato a sus subalternos, a no ser que exista una muy importante diferencia de edad, en la que el mando es muy mayor, y trata de tú a sus jóvenes empleados.
Así creo yo que deberían ser las cosas en esta época...¿que es también la de Usted, , verdad?


----------



## laffprince

Honeypum said:


> Dímelo a mí: el otro día una cría me dijo "Señora, me puede indicar..." y yo miré a los costados, a ver si de verdad me estaba hablando a mí y ¡sí!...me sentí muy mayor  .
> 
> 
> Siempre he querido preguntar eso, espero que no sea otro hilo, pero esque algunas veces las personas que atienden en los supermercados o en los bancos lanzan el señora, sin qué ni para qué y aunque no conozco la respuesta correcta, en mi defensa, siempre les he dicho, agradezca que en España, Señora es un título, si no, yo le llamaría a usted benerable anciano(a).  La pregunta sería, ¿tiene connotación de título el término de Señora? y la misma pregunta para Doña...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para mí, tratar de Usted a alguien, solo es ofensivo cuando el que lo hace quiere marcar distancias con su interlocutor. Por ejemplo, contrariamente a lo que afirma *ordequin* -si no la he entendido mal- cuando esa señora "aseñorada" trata de Usted a su criada. En mi opinión, esa señora, como muchas otras y muchos otros señores que he tenido ocasión de observar, lo hace para que a la criada no se le ocurra tratarla de tú a ella: es cuestión de marcar las distancias, las diferencias. 
La persona, señora o no, a la que, por lo contrario, le da igual o incluso desea que su criada o la persona que trabaja para ella le hable de tú, le hablará de tú desde el primer día y no permitirá que le hablen de Usted. 

En mi opinión, el respeto es a veces un arma de doble filo: cuando es *excesivo* puede dejar de ser respeto y pasar a ser *marginación*.

De la misma manera, *Vanest*, considero que tratar de tú a alguien tampoco es ofensivo, salvo -como acabo de decir- que se le pida que, a cambio, él te trate de Usted.

saludos


----------



## Honeypum

Cernunnas said:


> Hola de nuevo!
> 
> A eso me refería. Ahora releyéndolo admito que está un poco confuso, pero quería decir eso.


 
Perdón, entendí que decías justo lo contrario.

Volviendo al tema del hilo, yo creo que nadie se ofende si lo tratas de "usted", pero que muchísima gente prefiere el "tú" o el "vos", ya que esto corta un poco las distancias.


----------



## laffprince

laffprince said:


> Honeypum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dímelo a mí: el otro día una cría me dijo "Señora, me puede indicar..." y yo miré a los costados, a ver si de verdad me estaba hablando a mí y ¡sí!...me sentí muy mayor  .
> 
> 
> Siempre he querido preguntar eso, espero que no sea otro hilo, pero esque algunas veces las personas que atienden en los supermercados o en los bancos lanzan el señora, sin qué ni para qué y aunque no conozco la respuesta correcta, en mi defensa, siempre les he dicho, agradezca que en España, Señora es un título, si no, yo le llamaría a usted benerable anciano(a). La pregunta sería, ¿tiene connotación de título el término de Señora? y la misma pregunta para Doña...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honeypum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Es exactamente igual que en España en los ambientes laborales y familiares. Usamos el "usted" en las mismas circunstancias que se usaría en España.
> Pero difiere un poco en el caso de vendedores (dependientes), cajeros de supermercado, empleados bancarios, taxistas, etc. Quizás vos seas mayor que yo, y por eso te traten de usted, pero en Argentina a mí practicamente ninguno de todos ellos me trata de "usted" -y viceversa- (salvo que los vea mayores, pero más que de edad, de mentalidad).
> 
> 
> 
> También te suelen decir "Don" y "Doña" los que te tocan el timbre de tu casa un sábado a las 9 de la mañana... "Doña... ¿quiere comprar escobas?"  y muchas veces les digo "Mi mamá no está, vuelva después" jeje.
> 
> En España usan el Don / Doña más que nosotros. Por ejemplo, en cartas que se mandan a clientes (bancarios, de empresa, etc.) muchas veces pone D. XXX XXX.
> Ahora a la princesa Letizia se la llama Doña Letizia (y creo que poner el "Doña" es obligatorio, ya algún español lo confirmará).
> Por otro lado, cuando terminé de estudiar acá, mi diploma ponía "Doña XXX XXX"; en cambio, mi diploma de Argentina pone mi nombre, a secas. Sin Doña, sin señora, sin nada.
> 
> En donde usan muchísimo el Don / Doña es en la República Dominicana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PERDÓN PORQUE YO TAMBIÉN ESTOY CAUSANDO CONFUSIONES.  CUANDO RELEÍ EL HILO Y ME DI CUENTA QUE HABÍA MÁS RESPUESTAS ANTES DE ENVIAR MI PIMERA PARTICIPACIÓN ME OBSERVÉ QUE MI PREGUNTA RIMABA MÁS CON UN RECLAMO ENTRE EL TRATO DE JERARQUÍAS DOMESTICAS QUE SE MENCIONA,(AHORA SÍ EN LAS ACOTACIONES ANTERIORES), Y NO EN LA QUE REAL Y ESPONTÁNEAMENTE PENSÉ CUANDO INICIÉ A LEER EL HILO, QUE EN MUCHO SENTIDOS REFIERE A LA CONNOTACIÓN DE VEJEZ QUE AVECES COMO INTERLOCUTORES SENTIMOS CON CIERTOS TRATOS, Y ESO ERA LO QUE REALMENTE QUERÍA EXPRESAR AL DECIR QUE AQUÍ EN GUATEMALA, NO ME GUSTA QUE ME DIGAN SEÑORA, PUES LA CONNOTACIÓN ADEMÁS DE LA EDAD,INCLUEYE NEGATIVAMENTE EL ESTADO CIVIL, LA APARIENCIA, LOS INTERESES Y OTROS ASPECTOS  (QUE, BUENO MODESTIA APARTE) ME PARECE QUE NO ME CORRESPONDEN, Y SIMPRE LES RESPONDO, LO QUE DECÍA ANTES, Y QUE AHORA, ME PARECE HABERLO CONFIRMADO AL VOLVER AL LER:  ¡AGRADEZCA QUE EN ESPAÑA, SEÑORA O DOÑA CORRESPONDE A UN TÍTULO!!!, PUES SI NO LE DIRÍA A USTED ...  (tomemos en cuenta aquí todo lo tratado sobre usted), ¡BENERABLE ANCIANO!.  JE, JE!.
> ME PARECE QUE TODOS AQUÍ EXPUSIERON COMO UNOS VERDADEROS EXPERTOS.
> (ustedes, como ya se explicó:  uso en América, en mi caso en  Guatemala; y como alguien lo indicaba: no tenemos otro pronobre en uso como lo sería el vosotros),
> Ustedes son muy agradables.
Click to expand...


----------



## socofig

Vanest said:


> Hola amigos españoles:
> 
> Una amiga mía acaba de regresar de España, concretamente, de Barcelona. Me dijo que cuando trataba a las personas de 'usted' se sentían ofendidas. ¿Es cierto que el tratmiento con 'usted' les 'suena' mal o que creen que es ofensivo?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


----------



## deslenguada

laffprince said:


> La pregunta sería, ¿tiene connotación de título el término de Señora? y la misma pregunta para Doña...


 
Puff! yo creo que para nada, aunque técnicamente "don/doña" es un título que adquieren las personas que han cursado y acabado bachillerato y "señor/señora" a aquellos que tienen una licenciatura (creo) no creo que nadie los use así para dirigirse a nadie, son más bien términos de cortesía que términos para denotar posición académica, además nadie tiene porque saber los estudios del otro a no ser que acudas a esa persona como profesional y ni aún así... es más creo que la mayoría de la gente desconoce que don/doña y señor/señora tiengan relación con los estudios.


----------



## deslenguada

Tengo una pregunta, ¿cuál es la 2ª persona plural que se utiliza en los países en los que se usa el "voseo"? Gracias


----------



## ena 63

Pues yo formo parte de la mayoría de gente que desconoce que don/doña y señor/señora tiengan relación con los estudios.
Pero en mi libro de familia me llaman Doña Almudena y a mi marido Don .., y no creo que sepan qué estudios hemos realizado. 
Me deja desconcertada.


----------



## Honeypum

deslenguada said:


> Tengo una pregunta, ¿cuál es la 2ª persona plural que se utiliza en los países en los que se usa el "voseo"? Gracias


 
La segunda persona del plural es "ustedes", única y exclusivamente.
Trato formal: ustedes
Trato informal: ustedes

El "vosotros" no se utiliza.


----------



## deslenguada

Honeypum said:


> La segunda persona del plural es "ustedes", única y exclusivamente.
> Trato formal: ustedes
> Trato informal: ustedes
> 
> El "vosotros" no se utiliza.


 
Gracias


----------



## socofig

RIU said:


> Hola Vanest,
> 
> Soy de Barcelona, y ofensivo no es. Lo que pasa es que es un tratamiento que se da a las personas mayores, y si no lo eres, pues bueno, no te gusta demasiado. También entendemos que es sudamérica lo poneis hasta en la sopa y se acepta, ¡como no!
> 
> Lo que le habrá pasado a tu amiga es que le habrán pedido "háblame de tu, por favor". Pero no pases ánsia que no es grave.
> 
> Un saludo.


----------



## socofig

Hola, yo pienso que simplemente algunas personas lo persiben diferente, en Guadalajara, Mx. la mayoría de las personas preguntan cómo es que la otra persona prefiere que se le diga ustéd o tú, porque se opina que es una separación de edades y a mucha gente no le gusta sentirse en el grupo de la gente mayor. Yo en lo personal, si alguien me dice ustéd yo les digo ustéd tambien no importa la edad porque siento que me están poniendo una barrera de por medio.

Saludos.


----------



## ordequin

ordequin said:


> La señora aseñorada llamará también de Vd. a su criada; no hacerlo sería una petulancia y una gran falta de deferencia.
> Cuando los superiores jerárquicos deban ser tratados de Vd; éstos deberán a su vez dar el mismo trato a sus subalternos, a no ser que exista una muy importante diferencia de edad, en la que el mando es muy mayor, y trata de tú a sus jóvenes empleados.


 


Víctor Pérez said:


> Por ejemplo, contrariamente a lo que afirma *ordequin* -si no la he entendido mal- cuando esa señora "aseñorada" trata de Usted a su criada. En mi opinión, esa señora, como muchas otras y muchos otros señores que he tenido ocasión de observar, lo hace para que a la criada no se le ocurra tratarla de tú a ella: es cuestión de marcar las distancias, las diferencias.


Hola amiguérrimos!
Víctor, en el fondo no creo estemos tan en desacuerdo.
Lo que yo defiendo es que el trato de usted debe producirse en las dos direcciones. Por eso hablé de petulancia; palabra que como todos sabéis, *nos da una idea acerca del convencimiento que alguien tiene sobre su supuesta superioridad, y su regodeo en esa creencia a costa de los demás. *Creo que muchos aquí, en estos foros, hemos experimentado en nuestras carnes "el concepto",  ... ¿Fechorías?...(*!*)
Por ello hablé de la señora aseñorada. Hay gente a quienes, por nuestra parte, nos queda claro debemos dirigirnos de usted; es decir: nosotros sí vamos a tratar de usted a esas personas de entrada, nos lo exijan o no. Son ellos los que nos invitan a pasar a otro plano, y entonces la deferencia se agradece.
Tal vez, con lo de la señora aseñorada yo tenía la mente puesta en el latifundio andaluz. Aquella maravillosa película, "Los santos inocentes"...aquella frase..."milana bonita"; el trato vil dispensado por el "señorito" a su criado.
Si la recreación del personaje señora-aseñorada, con su pobre criada "no nacional", quien de ninguna manera dispensaría otro trato a su empleadora más que de usted; tratase de tú a la trabajadora; éso es lo que yo consideraría de una soberbia inaguantable. A eso me refería. Es ahí donde yo reclamo y espero la deferencia.
Por ello celebro que aquellos tiempos se hayan superado, y que los superiores jerárquicos traten hoy con esmero a sus subalternos. 
Y por otro lado pienso que la fórmula no sólo es útil para aquellos a los que se les presupone deben recibir el tratamiento, sino también para los que están "bajo" ellos. Y no puedo dejar de verlo como algo práctico. Preserva a ambas partes.
Es una distancia de la que se puede sacar mucho provecho. Un instrumento útil. Por eso, y no estando de acuerdo con Lazarus, cuya afirmación en relación a que "en un futuro idílico debería desaparecer" me causó mucho asombro; defiendo el uso de usted. Me daría mucha pena que se perdiera.
Por estas tierras mías que parecen ser un reducto ante invasiones y modas, ya sean romanas u otra índole de influencias, parece que de momento nos estamos resistiendo contra el tuteo indiscriminado.
Y como veo que pasar al "tú" es tan fácil como pestañear, entonces amigos, ¿dónde está el problema?
Un saludo para todos con mucho cariño, Señorías;
desde el País Vasco.
(¡Uy, se me olvidaba...País Vasco/*España!*,  )


----------



## ampurdan

El uso de "usted" puede ser ofensivo por inapropiado, pero en contadas ocasiones. Por ejemplo, se me ocurre una situación un tanto dramática: un hijo que se dirige de "usted" a un padre que por algún motivo grave deja de considerar como tal. También una respuesta con "usted" en una situación en que normalmente se ha venido usando el "tú" puede ser ofensiva. En un principio, sólo sería deconcertante, pero según el énfasis que se ponga en la palabra "usted", puede implicar el levantamiento de una barrera entre dos personas que antes se tenían confianza.

Como he dicho, esas situaciones son raras, pero sí imaginables. En cualquier caso, si un desconocido me trata de "usted", yo no me sentiré para nada ofendido; sea aquél español, ecuatoriano, argentino o de cualquier parte.


----------



## abbaaccddc

lazarus1907 said:


> El "usted" no es ofensivo en ningún caso.
> [...]
> A mí no me gusta el "usted" en España, a menos que se trate de una situación formal (y tampoco me gusta entonces). [...]
> Para mí el "usted" se usa para demarcar una diferencia social o cultural. En cualquier caso, es una razón social. En un futuro idílico debería desaparecer.


 
Aquí abajo hay un mensaje que tomé de un foro español. Al autor no sólo no le gusta el "usted", sino que lo encuenta clasista.



> ¿Por qué os da a la gente por usar la segunda persona del singular como "Usted"?
> Eso es un rasgo del castellano que debería estar absolutamente deprecated [es decir, desaprobado], al venir de y usarse como título clasista al oyente de la conversación. ¿Se siente acaso alguien más importante cuando lo llaman de vd.?
> Es algo que no sirve de nada, la clase de una persona viene por su calidad humana y no por los apelativos que esta reciba. Dejémonos ya de chorradas de los siglos XVIII-XIX.
> Supongo que los escritores lo usareis para darle cierto postín a vuestros textos. A mi me resulta francamente pedante.


----------



## ordequin

Hola abba:
Ésto es lo que le contesta el escritor al "fenómeno" de tu quote; tan gracioso lo uno como lo otro. Pero francamente, yo me quedo con ésto segundo:



> En cualquier caso, estoy de acuerdo con aquel que dijo que él había hecho la revolución para que todos fuéramos señores, no para ser lacayos. Buscar formas de lenguaje respetuosas con un interlocutor no veo cómo pueda tener nada de malo.
> 
> Gracias por llamarme escritor, no creo que merezca tanto. Ah, y , sí, soy un pedante. ¡Y me encanta! )


 
Y lo que sí suena bastante pedante...es lo de "deprecated"!


----------



## Vanest

Bueno, ¡muchas gracias a todos por sus repsuestas! Debo confesar que a pesar de todo le que aquí se han explayado, ¡sigo confundida! Le volví a insistir a mi amiga (la que se fue a Barcelona) que ustedes (vosotros) no se sienten (os sentís) ofendidos con el trato de usted y que se lo utiliza en, básicamente, las mismas situaciones que nosotros lo usaríamos acá en América. Y fue *enfática* en decir que SÍ se sienten (os sentís) 'ofendidos' y dijo que no fue una vez, sino siempre. A ella le presentaban a una persona -no importaba su edad o condición social- y ella les trataba de usted (pues eso nos parece lo correcto y lo respetuoso) y ¡en seguida se enojaban! Le dije que tal vez era cuestión de que se había encontrado con gente intolerante (como alguien ya sugirió en este hilo)... ¡pero insiste en que es a todo nivel! Francamente, no sé qué pensar...  Creo que todos los miembros de este foro son personas muy educadas y tolerantes con los extranjeros pero, les (os) pregunto sin ánimo de ofender, ¿se podrá decir que la mayoría de los españoles son como ustedes (vosotros) y que acepta el trato diferente de parte de los exptranjeros? Por favor, recuerden (recordéis) que no quiero ofender a nadie ni quiero causar poémica.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:

Yo tampoco sé que pensar, o bien tu amiga dió con gente, todos un poco "raros", pero ya es mala suerte, o bien fue una acumulación de malentendidos.
Lo que tu amiga percibió como enojo, quizás no fueron más que grandes gestos o aspavientos (los españoles somos muy dados a ellos) 
y si, una vez que le dijeron "¡Pero no hombre, háblame de tú, que no soy tan viejo! 
ella continuó con el "usted", a lo mejor, la otra persona lo malentendió como un signo de distanciamiento o de superioridad.

Sin echarme flores, en general, los españoles somos gente simpática, amables con los extranjeros, y poco susceptibles.

"Dónde fueres haz lo que vieres"
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Jellby

Sinceramente, no se me ocurre quién pueda ofenderse porque le traten de usted, sobre todo si es en el momento de conocerse. Si después de pasar tres años trabajando en el mismo despacho me tratan de usted, pues sí me puede parecer mal, no sé si me ofendería, pero pensaría que le caigo mal a la persona en cuestión...

No sé, ¿sería una secta o algo parecido, donde todos son "hermanos" y el "amor" lo impregna todo... y se enfadan porque les traten de usted?  Yo le pediría a tu amiga que cuente con detalle alguna situación, ¿a quién le presentaban? ¿en qué circunstancias? ¿qué decía ella? ¿qué le respondían?


----------



## ampurdan

Para nada, Vanest. La verdad, me sorprende lo que dice tu amiga. Yo utilizo con cierta frecuencia el "usted". Si la persona a quien lo dirijo se siente incómoda, me dice que le puedo "tutear" y ya está. Siento que tu amiga haya tenido una experiencia desagradable.

Estoy pensando que si tu amiga es joven y lo utiliza con compañeros de trabajo o de estudios de su misma edad, eso sí es algo extraño en Barcelona, pero la gente debería saber que los latinoamericanos usan más la forma de usted que los españoles (incluso en Costa Rica alterna con el "vos" como trato familiar), no deberían enojarse por semejante cosa.

Por cierto, tienes un control excelente de la conjugación con vosotros, sólo que su imperativo, para recordar es "recordad", no utiliza el subjuntivo para formarse. Dudo que te sea de utilidad esto, pero quién sabe...


----------



## Vanest

Jellby said:


> ¿a quién le presentaban? ¿en qué circunstancias? ¿qué decía ella? ¿qué le respondían?


Bueno, la situación concreta:
Esto de la 'molestia' con el usted, dice que siucedió tanto en Barcelona como en Casa La Reina, en el norte. Concretamente, cuando ingresaba a un bar en Casa la Reina había gente de todas las edades. El momento que le presentaron, la pregunta fue: "¿quién es esa?" a lo que mi amiga (de 31 años) respondió: "Soy Sandra, la amiga de Gloria, y usted ¿cómo se llama?" a lo que el hombre (de 40 años) respondió: "Hombre, no me trates de usted, ¡parece que te caí mal!" y ella respondió "Entonces, usted no me diga 'esa". Esa fue una de las muchas situaciones en que ella sintió que se 'ofendían' con el 'usted'...


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos, 

De entrada conozco a poca gente (en todos lados la hay) que pregunte a nadie ¿Quien es esa? en sus narices. A partir de aquí me creo que se ofendieran ambos (tu amiga con razón). 

Agradecería que no generalizara una mala experiencia. Dale recuerdos y que vuelva pronto.


----------



## ampurdan

Lo de "¿quién es esa?" si suena algo bruto entre personas que no se conocen, aunque no necesariamente con esa intención. Hay gente que trata de dar un tono más llano a los primeros encuentros para crear un aire de confianza, aunque muchas veces no sea este medio el más adecuado, sobretodo si una de las personas implicadas viene de otro país donde las costumbres pueden ser muy distintas.

Y "hombre, no me trates de usted, ¡parece que te caí mal!" puede ser dicho también en tono cordial...

Aunque pienso que si tu amiga, quien lo vivió, se llevó esa impresión, sus razones tendría.

En fin, yo diría que en cualquier caso no es una ofensa utilizar el "usted", aunque sí es verdad que mucha gente pide que se les tutee porque perciben el "usted" como un trato de distancia (en la inmensa mayoría de los casos, no un insulto).


----------



## Vanest

Bueno muchas gracias Ampurdan y Riu, pero no es que generalizara solo *una* mala experiencia, sino que dice que le pasó esto (situaciones similares) con frecuencia. Lo que pasa es que me habían pedido un ejemplo concreto. Y, además, dice que esto del trato con 'esa' es frecuente. Pero tal vez debería abrir otro hilo para ese tema. Solo quiero dejar bien claro que no quiero ser polémica ni molestar a nadie. ¡Gracias!


----------



## RIU

Para mí no has sido molesta en absoluto. Muy al contrario, tus aportaciones son bienvenidas.


----------



## indigoio

mirx said:


> Por supuesto a mis abuelos les hablo de usted y a la mayoría de mis tios tambien, a mi papá siempre de tú y a mi mamá le hablo de usted sólo jugando o en forma de regaño.


Mmm, bueno, por acá no es frecuente que los hijos se dirijan de _usted_ a sus padres, abuelos/as o tíos/as. Me sobresalta un poco escuchar a quien dice: ¿papi, _puede_ venir un segundo? (por supuesto refiriéndose a su propio padre)
Sé que en algunas partes de la República Mexicana lo adecuado es hablar de _usted_ a padres, abuelos/as, tíos/as, padrinos/madrinas y demás familiares adultos, y he visto que hasta les besan la mano  en un acto de marcada reverencia. Bueno, pero ese ya es un tema de usos y costumbres.

Coincido con la mayoría de los foreros en el sentido de que el _usted_, más que ofender, puede marcar una barrera. Aunque también (de acuerdo a mi experiencia) tiene sus riesgos el uso del _tú_... hay que tener mucha sensibilidad (como alguien ya mencionó más arriba) pues no falta quien te tache de "igualada/o".

Al final de cuentas, creo que el respeto no se gana con un "usted" ni se pierde con un "tú", sino con nuestros propios comportamientos.


----------



## ampurdan

Vanest said:


> Solo quiero dejar bien claro que no quiero ser polémica ni molestar a nadie.


 


RIU said:


> Para mí no has sido molesta en absoluto. Muy al contrario, tus aportaciones son bienvenidas.


 
¡Lo mismo digo!


----------



## Vanest

ampurdan said:


> ¡Lo mismo digo!


¡Muchas gracias a todos, nuevamente!


----------



## María Madrid

deslenguada said:


> por no hablar del plural "ustedes" el cuál si está totalmente extinguido en nuestro castellano,


Vete al banco con tu pareja, ambos de más de 30 años, a renegociar la hipoteca con un nuevo director... o, como ha dicho Honeypum, vete al Corte Inglés, o a un concesionario de coches caros, también en pareja; verás como el ustedes sigue vivito y coleando. Irse juntos a un bar de copas no es exactamente lo mismo

Como han mencionado muchos foreros, la edad es un factor importantísimo a la hora de optar por una u otra forma y aunque en este foro la media de edad es bastante juvenil, recordemos el mundo no es sólo de los menores de 30. De hecho a partir de esa edad es cuando la economía empieza a ser realmente boyante, y se nota que te tratan de usted mucho más, no sólo por la edad, sino por el status económico que te presuponen.

También es importante la diferencia entre un entorno urbano y otro rural, por ejemplo, Almodóvar, nacido en 1956, llamaba a su madre de usted, algo que en una clase media de ciudad es impensable. Ni siquiera mi abuela llamaba de usted a su madre.

Otro punto del uso del usted que se ha mencionado un tanto más de pasada, quizá poco usado, pero que tiene su aquél, y en el que mi abuela era una maestra, es el usted, no como elemento de respeto, sino para marcar distancias. Y no me refiero a tratar de usted al servicio. Recuerdo como un novio mío se quedaba sorprendidísimo cuando me llamaba y ella le contestaba con un "lo siento, no puedo decirle a qué hora va a volver". Y no es que mi abuela tuviera el más mínimo respeto por él, es que no le gustaba nada y quería dejarle claro que de familiaridades, ninguna. Cuando sí le gustaban, el trato era de tú e incluía un afectuoso "hijo" en la frase. Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

María Madrid said:


> Como han mencionado muchos foreros, la edad es un factor importantísimo a la hora de optar por una u otra forma y aunque en este foro la media de edad es bastante juvenil, recordemos el mundo no es sólo de los menores de 30. De hecho a partir de esa edad es cuando la economía empieza a ser realmente boyante, y se nota que te tratan de usted mucho más, no sólo por la edad, sino por el status económico que te presuponen.


 
Por no hablar de si tienes la mala suerte de tener que llevar corbata, pues pasas del tú al usted en menos que canta un gallo. A mi me ocurrió, de un día para otro, en el metro pasé de oir "me dejas pasar" a "me deja pasar ¿por favor?.

Ant.


----------



## Honeypum

María Madrid said:


> Otro punto del uso del usted que se ha mencionado un tanto más de pasada, quizá poco usado, pero que tiene su aquél, y en el que mi abuela era una maestra, es el usted, no como elemento de respeto, sino para marcar distancias. Y no me refiero a tratar de usted al servicio. Recuerdo como un novio mío se quedaba sorprendidísimo cuando me llamaba y ella le contestaba con un "lo siento, no puedo decirle a qué hora va a volver". Y no es que mi abuela tuviera el más mínimo respeto por él, es que no le gustaba nada y quería dejarle claro que de familiaridades, ninguna. Cuando sí le gustaban, el trato era de tú e incluía un afectuoso "hijo" en la frase. Saludos,


 
Esto es verdad. Mi abuela era igual, incluso al dirigirse a mí y a mi hermano, cuando estaba enfadada éramos "Usted".

Actualmente yo hago lo mismo con mi perra, la trato siempre de "vos" pero cuando no me hace caso o se me escapa y no quiere regresar le digo: "Venga para acá, sinvergüenza" o "Pórtese bien" y parece entenderlo mucho mejor que cuando le hablo de manera dulce


----------



## María Madrid

Vanest said:


> Esto de la 'molestia' con el usted, dice que siucedió tanto en Barcelonacomo en Casa La Reina, en el norte. Concretamente, cuando ingresaba a un bar en Casa la Reina había gente de todas las edades. El momento que le presentaron, la pregunta fue: "¿quién es esa?" a lo que mi amiga (de 31 años) respondió: "Soy Sandra, la amiga de Gloria, y usted ¿cómo se llama?" a lo que el hombre (de 40 años) respondió: "Hombre, no me trates de usted, ¡parece que te caí mal!" y ella respondió "Entonces, usted no me diga 'esa". Esa fue una de las muchas situaciones en que ella sintió que se 'ofendían' con el 'usted'...


 
Veo varios puntos de "fricción cultural" en esta situación:

1. Están en un bar, no en una reunión de negocios, edades de 40 para abajo y en un entorno lúdico además Sandra es amiga de alguien que también lo es de ese buen "señor", o sea, en un entorno informal se interrelacionan amigos de amigos... no hay lugar para el usted para nosotros.
2. Alguien que dice ¿quién es ésa? ya demuestra que no es alguien muy educado, sino más bien paletorro

El simpaticote pero bruto gañán dice, supongo, en un tono normal para nosotros pero ante el que reaccionan muchos hispanohablantes de América, que no se le tutee, intentando hacer una bromita para quitar la tensión. Una persona más viajada, más cosmopolita simplemente habría entendido que el uso del usted era típico del país de la otra persona. Este pobre es tan inculto que piensa que el usted se usa sólo para quien te cae mal. La criaturita se define a sí mismo. Su "broma" es de lo más desafortunada, ni es interpretado por tu amiga como tal y demuestra escasa habilidad del individuo de marras para las formalidades sociales. Casa la Reina, donde quiera que esté, no debe de ser un sitio muy refinado...

En referencia al tono, he oído a muchos hispanohablantes decirme que habían interpretado un tono de enfado en la manera de hablar de un español, cuando realmente era un tono perfectamente normal en nosotros, no de enfado, quizá vehemente, o irónico, o con segundas...

3. Tu amiga tampoco parece saber que decir ¿quién es ésa? es una frase más bien vulgar, propia de personas poco educadas, no necesariamente despreciativa. 

Por muy gañán que sea el individuo de marras, sabe perfectamente que ¿quién es ésa? es una vulgaridad. Si ante su intento de ser simpático, con una broma poco afortunada, entiende que le responde tu amiga con un "no me digas esa vulgaridad"... pues creo que ya está claro que muy bien no se van a caer. Ella no parece ser consciente de haberle llamado palurdo en su cara y él sí es consciente de que se lo acaban de llamar. 
Bueno, así es como yo lo veo. No todo son las palabras, sino cómo se interpretan. 

Antpax: no es ninguna desgracia ir de corbata, por ejemplo, si llevas billete de turista y hay overbooking. Uno de los criterios para pasar a los pasajeros a preferente es su indumentaria…

Honeypum: Yo hacía lo mismo con mi gata, incluso la llamaba “señorita”!

Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

María Madrid said:


> Antpax: no es ninguna desgracia ir de corbata, por ejemplo, si llevas billete de turista y hay overbooking. Uno de los criterios para pasar a los pasajeros a preferente es su indumentaria…
> 
> 
> Saludos,


 
Y me llamarán de usted, seguro.  

Ant.


----------



## ampurdan

Suscribo toda la interpretación de la situación que ha hecho María Madrid. Algo así me había imaginado yo y de lo que no, me ha convencido su explicación. Tener que andarse con pies de plomo en una conversación de bar...


----------



## Honeypum

A favor de la amiga de Vanest, lo cierto es que en Latinoamérica, o por lo menos en Argentina, tratar a alguien de "ésta" o "éste" suena muy muy despectivo.
Aquí en España es un vulgarismo sin ánimos de ofender, pero la realidad es que a oídos americanos suela un poco violento.
Ahora ya me acostumbré e incluso a veces lo empleo, sobre todo _estos _("llama a _estos_" por ejemplo) pero cuando viajo a Argentina sé que tengo que tratar de evitarlo.

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## María Madrid

Honeypum said:


> A favor de la amiga de Vanest, lo cierto es que en Latinoamérica, o por lo menos en Argentina, tratar a alguien de "ésta" o "éste" suena muy muy despectivo.
> Aquí en España es un vulgarismo sin ánimos de ofender, pero la realidad es que a oídos americanos suela un poco violento.
> Ahora ya me acostumbré e incluso a veces lo empleo, sobre todo _estos _("llama a _estos_" por ejemplo) pero cuando viajo a Argentina sé que tengo que tratar de evitarlo.
> 
> ¡Saludos a todos!


 
Honey, porfa, que se te pegue lo bueno, no lo malo!!! Una cosa es decir "éste" en plan irónico o de broma, o incluso airado/despectivo (¿De qué va ése?) y otro, como hizo ese individuo, como una expresión habitual y vulgar. ¡Que no me entere yo de que lo vuelves a hacer, o te empezaré a llamar de usted (variante mi abuela)!  Saludos,


----------



## Honeypum

María Madrid said:


> Honey, porfa, que se te pegue lo bueno, no lo malo!!! Una cosa es decir "éste" en plan irónico o de broma, o incluso airado/despectivo (¿De qué va ése?) y otro, como hizo ese individuo, como una expresión habitual y vulgar. ¡Que no me entere yo de que lo vuelves a hacer, o te empezaré a llamar de usted (variante mi abuela)!  Saludos,


 
Huy, ante esa amenaza, lo dejaré de usar  .
Lo que me llama la atención es que la gente de la que se me pegó es gente que aquí suele ser definida como "pija".


----------



## jediknight13

Siendo estadounidense (no me odien tanto, eh?) pero estudioso de las lenguas romances desde hace los 12 anhos, no me cesa de ser interesante esta discusion de como tratar a la gente. En Boston de donde soy yo, decimos "you" al todo el mundo. No se hace repartias entre las personas de edades diferentes. A veces se dice "sir" o "ma'am" (para mujeres) pero estas palabras son restos de, en el primer caso latin, y en el segundo caso, frances porque la lengua que hablamos aqui es pura mutacion de los demas idiomas que han existido desde el principio del tiempo linguistico. favor de disculpar la falta de los acentos. la teclea mia no las hace aqui donde trabajo. saludos cordiales.... el caballero jedi


----------



## María Madrid

Honeypum said:


> Huy, ante esa amenaza, lo dejaré de usar  .
> Lo que me llama la atención es que la gente de la que se me pegó es gente que aquí suele ser definida como "pija".


 
Una buena manera de detectar a los "quiero y no puedo" son cosas como éstas. Como broma vale, como forma habitual de hablar, no dice mucho a su favor, por más que se las den de... Recuerda que hay una gran clase media hija directa de clases humildes y, en lugar de resaltar sus méritos por haber progresado, intentan taparlo. Mala cosa, siempre se les ve el plumero. ¿Quizá te has fijado en que cogen los cubiertos de una manera un poco sospechosa?  Saludos,


----------



## abbaaccddc

ordequin said:


> Y lo que sí suena bastante pedante...es lo de "deprecated"!


 
Lo que pasa es que es un foro técnico, y la palabra _deprecated_ en informática significa no recomendado porque en el futuro va a dejar de funcionar. Del estilo de: prefiera raiz.cuadrada(x) y no el antiguo raiz(x).


----------



## María Archs

Es ofensivo decir a una persona de usted cuando pasa de los 35 años porque indica que ya no lo consideras joven como para llamarlo de tú.
Pasa lo mismo cuando entras a una tienda y antes te decían: "Atiende a la chica" y ahora te dicen: "Atiende a la señora".
¡Es cuestión de sensibilidad!
¡Es bromaaaaaaaaaaaaa! (Pero pasa que conste)
¿Qué va a ser onfensivo hablar de usted? Depende de la situación, de la confianza y de la región donde vives. En muchos pueblos de Alicante los hijos llaman de usted a sus padres: Es su costumbre.
Saludos
María


----------



## Vanest

María Madrid said:


> Veo varios puntos de "fricción cultural" en esta situación:



¡Muchas gracias por tu análisis extensivo! Sí, yo también pienso que es algo de eso, que son diferencias culturales y que ciertas personas menos 'tolerantes' con los extranjeros marcarán más las diferencias... y pasa en todas partes. 

En todo caso, me parece que el refrán "a dónde fueres, haz lo que vieres" es muy sabio. 

Me parece chistoso eso del trato con las mascotas, pues yo hago exactamente al revés, cuando Kabuki (mi gatita de la foto) se porta mal, le trato de 'vos' y cuando le estoy mimando, digo "Hola, mi reina, quién es la gata más linda? Usted, pues".


----------



## María Madrid

No hablo de tolerancia con los extranjeros, sino de ignorancia, al no saber que con las mismas palabras se expresan cosas diferentes. 

No pienses en racismo, sino en un malentendido por el desconocimiento de los usos del otro, de la misma forma que tu amiga no podía entender que un español inculto interprete el trato de usted como el que se da a alguien que te cae mal. Al fin y al cabo, el señor será bruto, pero intentó ser amable... a su rústica manera. 

Y ya ves la diferencia que elegimos, hasta para dirigirnos a los gatos!!! (Una monada Kabuki, por cierto)  Saludos,


----------



## Vanest

María Madrid said:


> No hablo de tolerancia con los extranjeros, sino de ignorancia, al no saber que con las mismas palabras se expresan cosas diferentes.
> 
> No pienses en racismo, sino en un malentendido por el desconocimiento de los usos del otro, de la misma forma que tu amiga no podía entender que un español inculto interprete el trato de usted como el que se da a alguien que te cae mal. Al fin y al cabo, el señor será bruto, pero intentó ser amable... a su rústica manera.
> 
> Y ya ves la diferencia que elegimos, hasta para dirigirnos a los gatos!!! (Una monada Kabuki, por cierto)  Saludos,



No, no digo racismo, creo que me expresé mal. Sino de una intolerancia con el otro por no saber que, como dices, con las mismas palabras se expresan cosas diferentes. Tal vez 'intolerancia' es muy fuerte y sí, ignorancia lo expresa mejor. Pero suele suceder que a mayor ignorancia, mayor intolerancia. Pero bueno, el asunto es que me parece que, por todo lo que he podido concluir de este hilo, más importa la *forma y el tono *con que se trata a las personas más que el uso del 'tú' o del 'usted'.  Por supuesto que hay ocasiones en que no hay como prescindir del 'usted' (al Presidente). En fin, gracias a todos por su ayuda.
Ya le paso tus saludos a Kabuki ¡Dice que gracias!


----------



## abbaaccddc

jediknight13 said:


> En Boston de donde soy yo, decimos "you" al todo el mundo. No se hace repartias entre las personas de edades diferentes. A veces se dice "sir" [para hombres] o "ma'am" (para mujeres)


 
Hola JediKnight. Tengo entendido que tratarse de Mr. o Mrs. y el apellido en inglés es lo mismo que tratarse de usted en español. 

Continúo en este hilo (que es de julio de este año, pero ahí no está fuera de tópico como aquí). En él dicen que tratarse por el nombre de pila es lo mismo que tutearse.

María Madrid, si puedes volver poner tu respuesta en el otro hilo estaría encantado.


----------



## ordequin

Sobrenatural la recreación de la escena de María Madrid. ¡Bravo!
Pero, por favor, que no se ofenda ningún amigo riojano, (Comunidad autonómica de La Rioja), donde se encuentra Casalarreina. Aquí.

En este pequeño pueblo no hay restaurantes de mucho postín, son más bien de esos donde abundan las camisas de cuadros; pero en contrapartida tienen uno de los mejores vinos del mundo, que no es poco.

Mis saludos a Pipo y Huesín, (mi perro y mi gato), y a nuestros amigos riojanos, que son gentes recias y nobles, con excepción de a aquel baturro que dijo aquello de: "¿Quién es ésa?".
Je,je..."ése", no se lo merece.


----------



## vmmvcorazón

singular   informal tú y vos
singular formal  usted

plural informal  vosotros
plural formal  ustedes


----------



## vmmvcorazón

diferencia    entre  tú y vos

tú  para  los  amigos
vos  para  los amigos de alma


----------



## Bandama

Acabo de leer las cuatro páginas de este hilo que alguien ha renovado recientemente con una intervención, y me ha parecido muy interesante. Alguien pregunta si es ofensivo utilizar el "usted" en España (una amiga tuvo experiencias negativas con su uso) y muchos españoles responden, prácticamente todos negando que así sea y atribuyendo a las experiencias de la amiga un carácter de excepción y de mala suerte.

Sin embargo, me resultó curioso que a lo largo de todo el hilo, las intervenciones de los españoles, a pesar de negar repetidamente que sea ofensivo, dejan traslucir de una manera clarísima (salvo en un caso, que lo hace sólo a medias) su sonsideración negativa de "usted" como marcador de distancias, como formula anticuada, antidemocrática, aristocratizante y a menudo hipócrita.

Esta contradicción me ha hecho pensar en la singular concepción que existe en España de la cortesía, en su particularísima manera de entender el trato personal, que provoca constantes confusiones y no menos sentimientos de ofensa y maltrato en hablantes de otros países.

Creo que es fundamental aclarar esta diferencia cultural, que se traduce fundamentalmente a nivel lingüístico (lo que nos interesa en este foro), en aras de un entendimiento mutuo entre hablantes de diferentes regiones de la lengua que chocan constantemente en este nivel del registro lingüístico y las fórmulas de cortesía.

Como español que ha vivido en varios países y al que siempre ha interesado este fenomeno, puedo decir que tengo la perspectiva para afirmar que en este aspecto (el del registro lingüístico y la cortesía), España es un país excepcional, extremo, y que, curiosamente, muy pocos españoles tienen consciencia de ello. No conozco ningun otro país del mundo donde las formulas de cortesía se consideren tan negativamente, asociándose por lo general a lo que se considera la hipocresía propia de culturas extrajeras menos _liberadas_, menos capaces de expresar sentimientos sinceros cuando reprimen los palabras soeces en público o utilizan formulas de trato no basadas en la campechanía.

No es lugar para teorizar sobre las razones históricas de esta característica específica tan española, pero sí cabe decir que no es en absoluta nueva (ya Larra la describe perfectamente en "El castellano viejo"), y que es verdad (como se ha dicho durante el hilo) que la transición democrática ha profundizado este fenómeno de manera radical.

En defensa de esta actitud, tengo que decir que es una característica cultural como cualquier otra, y que para los que comparten sus códigos funciona tan bien como cualquier otra. Incluso diría que propicia ese trato cordial, divertido, enérgico y simpaticón con que se conoce a los españoles en algunos países donde la campechanía es también un valor aunque no se demuestre de manera tan vehemente.

Debo añadir también, para facilitar la comprensión al hablante de otros países, que en mi experiencia esta forma de trato no busca generalmente ofender, sino todo lo contrario: justamente establecer niveles de complicidad y cordialidad a través de un código común basado en lo campechano y en  rechazo a toda formalidad.

El problema surge cuando, ignorante de los usos culturales de la mayoría de otros países, e inconsciente de su particularísima excepcionalidad en este sentido, el español aplica sus prejuicios contra los hablantes de otras regiones que utilizan formulas de cortesía a las que están habituados en mayor o menor medida la mayoria de los habitantes de los países civilizados, y que dentro de sus ámbitos y a menudo fuera también, funcionan igual de bien que la familiaridad española 

Nota: A pesar de la coincidencia en el tratamiento casi universal del "tú" y "vos", los argentinos perciben también la brusquedad del trato español, pues esa familiaridad particularmente porteña esta sustentada, a mi juicio, sobre otros códigos de complicidad menos invasivos/agresivos que los españoles.

En resumen, que sí que me atrevería a afirmar que existe una consideración negativa del trato de "usted" en España (así como de otras fórmulas de cortesía consideradas excesivas). Si bien podríamos tener la tentación de decir que está restringida a los hablantes menos cultivados que no conocen las culturas ajenas, lo cierto es que esta actitud está tan profundamente atrincherada en el alma del español, que es común a muchos hablantes de todos los niveles culturales.


----------



## StryKeRneL

Yo soy de Chile y en mi caso, depende de las condiciones en que conozca a una persona para que automáticamente me permita tratarles de 'tú' o de 'usted'.

Por ejemplo, si conozco por primera vez al hermano de un amigo que sea unos veinte o más años mayor que yo y mi amigo, yo lo trato de 'tú'.

Por el contrario, si conociera por primera vez al padre o la madre de un amigo, yo les trato de 'usted'.

Si conozco por primera vez a un profesor que tenga, digamos, diez años más que yo, yo lo trato de 'usted'.

Cuando voy a comprar algo, si detecto una diferencia grande de edad, digamos, más de veinte años, yo les trato de 'usted'. Si por su aspecto parece ser de mi edad o no tener más de diez o veinte años más que yo, le trato de 'tú'. No es que me demore en pensar en cómo tratar a alguien, ni que me importe mucho elegir una opción, sino que es una cosa automática.

En el trabajo, a mi jefe lo trato de 'usted'. Pero él también a mí y tiene el doble de la edad que yo.

A alguien menor que yo, lo trato de 'tú'.

A mis padres, abuelos, tíos, los trato de 'tú'. Pero hay personas que tratan a sus parientes mayores de 'usted'.

La razón que le doy a todo esto es que uno ubica automáticamente a las personas en alguna jerarquía, lo que no significa sentirse inferior, ni nada así.


----------



## RIAADVD

Me da curiosidad este tema ¿Sera que los españoles al hablar con los latinos piensan que somos muy reverenciosos hacia ellos? 

La primera vez que hable con mi vecino el señor Pedro (Sevillano), yo tenía veinte años (Ahora tengo 22), y luego de entablar una conversación con el ¡Llego un punto en que se puso rojo! Incluso me dijo: ¡No me digas señor hombre! ¡Vamos a tutearnos que me haces sentir como rey o algo! Aun así, sigo tratando de usted al señor Pedro y al final como que se acostumbro.

Ahora ¿Esta situación la han pasado en España?


----------



## juandiego

Hola, RIAADVD.

No creo que un español al hablar con alguien de fuera que lo trate de "usted" vaya a pensar que se debe a algún tipo de consideración a su nacionalidad; probablemente pensará que se trata de una particularidad de su dialecto.

En España hoy en día es normal que mucha gente sugiera, generalmente en seguida, que se la tutee porque se siente el tratamiento de "usted" como algo más formal de la cuenta para una conversación, digamos, amistosa.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

RIAADVD, me parece que el caso que planteas es distinto. Según lo que cuentas, lo que te decía tu vecino era que no le dijeras 'señor', y no que no le trataras de 'usted'. ¿Es así?


----------



## RIAADVD

No, creo que no ¿Decir señor o usted no es lo mismo? El nivel de respeto que posee cada una de estas palabras viene a ser igual según creo yo. _“Disculpe señor ¿Me puede dar la hora? O Disculpe ¿Me puede dar la hora?”._


----------



## jorgema

RIAADVD said:


> No, creo que no ¿Decir señor o usted no es lo mismo? El nivel de respeto que posee cada una de estas palabras viene a ser igual según creo yo. _“Disculpe señor ¿Me puede dar la hora? O Disculpe ¿Me puede dar la hora?”._



Igual para mí. Usted me parece completamente unido en todos los usos a tratamientos como _señor _y _don_. En cuanto comienzo a tutear a alguien, ya no puedo seguir diciéndole señor.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Me parece que es una variante del español de España. Yo de pequeña, por ejemplo, a un vecino no muy cercano le podría tratar de usted, pero nunca dirigirme a él diciendo 'señor', porque suena más formal. Se le decía un simple 'oiga' o incluso el nombre de pila. No sé ahora, la verdad.


----------



## 涼宮

Honeypum said:


> Dímelo a mí: el otro día una cría me dijo "Señora, me puede indicar..." y yo miré a los costados, a ver si de verdad me estaba hablando a mí y ¡sí!...me sentí muy mayor  .



¡Vaya, qué cosas!, al menos imposible para mí, me es absolutamente imposible forzarme a tutear a alguien como un profesor o una persona a quien no conozco, señores o señores en la calle, o incluso gente que pueda ser de 30 o 28 años, a todos trato de usted, me hace sentir incómodo tutear. Eso es lo común aquí . Aquí se tutea es al niño o a la persona que es de tu misma edad, adolescente/adulto joven.


----------



## RIAADVD

Por cierto olvidé mencionar que aquí es inaceptable para muchos que un cajero o trabajador de una tienda traten de tu a la gente. Yo siempre trato de usted a las personas, pero a veces ellos me tratan de tu porque ven a un joven de su edad, cosas que yo no comparto porque un cliente merece respeto. Recuerdo que mi papa le dijo a un señor que lo trató de tu "¿Acaso yo he jugado metras (Canicas) con usted de pequeño? !Respete!" Papa se fue molesto, pero eso es algo de el, yo hubiese seguido usando el usted y si me quiere tratar de tu ese es el problema de ellos, yo no tengo porque seguirles el juego ¿Ustedes hacen lo mismo?


----------



## Nipnip

RIAADVD said:


> Por cierto olvidé mencionar que aquí es inaceptable para muchos que un cajero o trabajador de una tienda traten de tu a la gente. Yo siempre trato de usted a las personas, pero a veces ellos me tratan de tu porque ven a un joven de su edad, cosas que yo no comparto porque un cliente merece respeto. Recuerdo que mi papa le dijo a un señor que lo trató de tu "¿Acaso yo he jugado metras (Canicas) con usted de pequeño? !Respete!" Papa se fue molesto, pero eso es algo de el, yo hubiese seguido usando el usted y si me quiere tratar de tu ese es el problema de ellos, yo no tengo porque seguirles el juego ¿Ustedes hacen lo mismo?




En el DF casi todo mundo se habla de tú, incluyendo personas mayores, atendientes de mercados, taquerías, puestos ambulantes. Las personas que vienen de provincia se sienten algo diferentes porque aquí en los negocios muy informales es normal que los empleados tutean a la gente joven, en otros lados del país aun joven empleado/joven cliente hay usualmente un trato de usted. En el DF es casi siempre lo contrario.

Yo con las personas muy grandes (ancianos) normalmente sí hablo de usted (señores y señoras de mediana edad de tú), pero aquí incluso ellos te tratan de tú y lo más chistoso, te hablan tan campechanamente que sabes que debes hablar de tú para no romper la naturaleza de la conversación.


----------



## Duometri

RIAADVD said:


> Por cierto olvidé mencionar que aquí es inaceptable para muchos que un cajero o trabajador de una tienda traten de tu a la gente. Yo siempre trato de usted a las personas, pero a veces ellos me tratan de tu porque ven a un joven de su edad, cosas que yo no comparto porque un cliente merece respeto. Recuerdo que mi papa le dijo a un señor que lo trató de tu "¿Acaso yo he jugado metras (Canicas) con usted de pequeño? !Respete!" Papa se fue molesto, pero eso es algo de el, yo hubiese seguido usando el usted y si me quiere tratar de tu ese es el problema de ellos, yo no tengo porque seguirles el juego ¿Ustedes hacen lo mismo?




Mi suegro le soltó a un camarero que lo tuteó: "Joven ¿Usted y yo hemos comido juntos alguna vez? El corte fue impresionante. Yo habría hecho lo que dices tú; seguir tratándole de usted.

Saludos.


----------



## Duometri

Hay una norma no escrita que dice que no se debe tutear al que no debe tutearte, y es por eso por lo que se trata de usted a los dependientes, camareros, etc.

Me da la impresión de que en España se empezó a abusar del tuteo cuando la Guerra Civil; los dos bandos empezaron a abusar del "camarada", y el "usted" empezó a verse como algo anticuado. Con los años se corrigió algo esa tendencia, pero el daño ya estaba hecho. 

Saludos.


----------



## totor

¿Cómo le diría en el siglo XVII, y en España, un niño de 10 años a un adulto de 50 y pico al que acaba de conocer?

¿Usted, su merced, vuesa merced?

Y como supongo que más bien uno de los últimos que el primero, ¿cuándo empezó a usarse el "usted" en España?

Para más datos, este chiquillo (que es un personaje de _El hombre que ríe_ de Victor Hugo) siente una gran gratitud por el adulto.


----------



## Jonno

En el siglo XVII ya se usaba "usted", además de una casi interminable lista de pasos intermedios entre este y "vuestra merced": vuesa merçed, vuesamerçed, vuesamçed, vosasted, vuested...

En esta web hay información interesante: http://hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Voseo y vosotros.htm


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias, Jonno.

Hubiera apostado que 'usted' era mucho más moderno.

Pero disculpa mi insistencia, ¿qué forma elegirías tú, en ese contexto?


----------



## Pinairun

totor said:


> ¿Cómo le diría en el siglo XVII, y en España, un niño de 10 años a un adulto de 50 y pico al que acaba de conocer?
> 
> ¿Usted, su merced, vuesa merced?
> 
> Y como supongo que más bien uno de los últimos que el primero, ¿cuándo empezó a usarse el "usted" en España?
> 
> Para más datos, este chiquillo (que es un personaje de _El hombre que ríe_ de Victor Hugo) siente una gran gratitud por el adulto.



Quizá este documento te ayude a encontrar lo que buscas. Según se dice en él, es en 1635, con la publicación de _Don Gil de las Calzas Verdes, _ cuando aparece por primera vez impresa la palabra "usted". Pero supongo que en esa época el niño todavía habría tratado a su protector de "su merced".


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias por el documento, Pina, que guardaré celosamente.

Y un beso  .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:


Pinairun said:


> "su merced".


Si miramos el gráfico aportado por Jonno sería:
- Vuestra merced
¿No?

Solo pregunto .

Hasta luego


----------



## totor

Ese link que aportó Jonno (y que no estaba cuando le respondí, pero que es tan interesante como el de Pina, y también lo guardo) no habla de "vuesa merced" ni de "su merced", pero el de Pina sí, y, con ciertos matices, equipara a los tres.

En lo personal, elijo "su merced".


----------

